# Newly married wife cheated with 4 guys in 3 days...



## EyeOfHorus (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm 28yo, wife is 32.

Summary
-She slept with her boss nearly 2 and a half years ago. 
-I believed we resolved the issue and I stupidly stopped being suspicious and stopped monitoring her because it didn't feel right and so the affair continued for another two years.
-We got married in October, wife quit her job to "end the affair".
-Early this week she began acting stupidly suspiciously in a car ride and would not let me use her phone for GPS after mine had died, so I tapped her phone to send all her SMS automatically to my e-mail.
-Three days later, I acquire 100% evidence that she is sleeping with my uncle (who is more newly married than I), her best friend and my supposed friend, one of my coworkers, and her new boss.

Okay, so... It's hard not to laugh not just at my own stupidity here for marrying this girl, but also with everything that has gone down. So please be nice! 

We've been together now seven years but only married for five months. The reason why this is so hard is because our relationship really just has been built solely around friendship more than anything. But I've never once cheated on her or anyone.

I can't even legally be divorced until after a year and the messed up part is that I still care about her but just for her wellbeing. If I leave now, she will do horribly in life.

But over the past few days, I've been talking to another girl (the now exgirlfriend of the coworker that my wife slept with). Lol. It's not what you guys are thinking, I actually recently have decided that I really care for this girl. She seems to feel the same. But she recently had her heart broken as well and I don't want to get further involved until I've fully resolved everything with my now-wife because I don't want to screw this girl over. What's even more messed up is I feel bad just talking to this girl with regards to already being married.

Now, I'm pretty sure I know what everyone is going to suggest. I will never trust this girl again. She will cheat again because I cannot provide for her whatever the hell it is she needs. I just think I care too much. I've even had the thought that maybe we could just be friends, living together married while we both just **** around. But that's not a life that I desire, I know that what would happen is she would just be able to sleep with everyone (and I mean everyone), and I wouldn't sleep with anyone. Although I only have evidence of her sleeping with a total now of five men, four while married and one while engaged, I'm pretty sure there must be others. I am confident she's slept with more people while in a relationship with me, than I've slept with in my 28 years of life. It's actually not even that I'm unattractive, I used to model, I just know I would choose not to put myself out there.

Believe me, there's a lot more I could share, but just looking for some thoughts. Also, should I tell my father? It's basically just my uncle, my father and I in this area (as far as family) and I am expected to be by for a family dinner next Sunday. My father would more than likely murder my uncle, but I feel like he could offer a lot of advice and even a place to crash if I needed.


[EDIT]
A lot of people tend to think this is not real. So I'm including this in the main thread.

And to address the issue of is this real? Could I even make this **** up? Well I am a writer. But here are some of the messages. They paint a pretty clear picture despite outgoing messages not being recorded because she would delete them as they send and phone tapping software requires manual data request.

SMS Type	Date/Time	Remote Number	Text
Received	Mar 5, 09:43 AM	41310	"WELL-PAID *** VACANCIES IN ***, VA - http://jobf.ly/r/d56760

Reply STOP to optout."
Received	Mar 5, 09:51 AM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	Running late 
Received	Mar 5, 09:59 AM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	No bike 
Received	Mar 5, 11:39 AM	703xxx8571 (Jan 1)	(1/2) Hello! I'm thinking about going to pole class on Thursday at 10:30. Not sure if you are working yet, but wanted to see if you want to go? Same place. I
Received	Mar 5, 11:39 AM	703xxx8571 (Jan 1)	(2/2) 'll let you know Wednesday night for sure if I'm going.
Received	Mar 5, 04:38 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	"Me what was for dinner Her salid Me what was luch 
Her i didnt have lunck
Me so momma did cook anything no just salid"
Received	Mar 5, 04:45 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	Del del fel
Received	Mar 5, 04:51 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	He was looking at your phone so be careful 
Received	Mar 5, 05:00 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	I did. It has to be resized to send. Should be more careful your husbands a tech guy. // ME: Lol?
Received	Mar 6, 09:44 AM	41310	"NOW HIRING NEW *** JOBS - *** jobs & employment: search ***

Reply STOP to optout."
Received	Mar 6, 02:04 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Hey there ðŸ˜€
Received	Mar 6, 02:04 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I was waiting to hear from you before texting ðŸ˜€
Received	Mar 6, 02:06 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol. It has been hard in the morning. Lisa has been sick since Friday and still in bed with a fever
Received	Mar 6, 02:06 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I'm glad you did 
Received	Mar 6, 02:13 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I miss you too
Received	Mar 6, 02:16 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I can't wait for you to come meet Max 
Received	Mar 6, 02:16 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	And of course other things GS 
Received	Mar 6, 02:17 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Not sure where the GS came from lol
Received	Mar 6, 02:21 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	
Received	Mar 6, 02:43 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Absolutely not lol.
Received	Mar 6, 02:44 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I think Max would be too young to watch though. I can't wait to get you naked again though 
Received	Mar 6, 02:47 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol 
Received	Mar 6, 02:47 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Average at best
Received	Mar 6, 02:47 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	While you on the other hand are extremely sexy
Received	Mar 6, 02:50 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Thank you but I really don't see myself that way. 
Received	Mar 6, 02:54 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lmao
Received	Mar 6, 02:56 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Too bad we couldn't sneak away for a weekend 
Received	Mar 6, 03:00 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol would you want to?
Received	Mar 6, 03:02 PM	540***8004 Uncle (Patrick)	I know! 
Received	Mar 6, 03:04 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I wish we hadn't but definitely worth the wait
Received	Mar 6, 03:06 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	And so are you 
Received	Mar 6, 03:06 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Oh yeah
Received	Mar 6, 03:06 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Absolutely
Received	Mar 6, 03:09 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Wish I could tape that 
Received	Mar 6, 03:16 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I do have nice images in my head though
Received	Mar 6, 03:18 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	That is pretty sexy
Received	Mar 6, 03:19 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Wish I was there to feel it
Received	Mar 6, 03:23 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I know. I am so ready too!
Received	Mar 6, 03:33 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I know. Hopefully this week. If she starts to feel better and I don't get sick
Received	Mar 6, 03:37 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol 
Received	Mar 6, 05:53 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	O forgot about that did you just go up there 
Received	Mar 6, 07:00 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Sweet what time
Received	Mar 6, 07:09 PM	703***8571 (Jan 1)	That's great! I'll check with you Wednesday night.
Received	Mar 6, 07:29 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Ill come check you out
Received	Mar 6, 07:44 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Got it
Received	Mar 6, 08:32 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	No there not at all 
Received	Mar 7, 08:02 AM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Good morning. We're home sick
Received	Mar 7, 08:10 AM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Good luck 
Received	Mar 7, 10:42 AM	540***1981 (ME)	Lol nice
Received	Mar 7, 11:04 AM	540***1981 (ME)	Lol
Received	Mar 7, 11:47 AM	540***6894 (Sean)	How's your frist day going 
Received	Mar 7, 11:49 AM	540***6894 (Sean)	We have one more job to do. But ill be over after that
Received	Mar 7, 11:49 AM	540***6894 (Sean)	How late are you working 
Received	Mar 7, 01:57 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Boo we should be off soonish
Received	Mar 7, 01:57 PM	540***1981 (ME)	What time u working until
Received	Mar 7, 02:11 PM	9692	"myTFB Banking Alerts
BAL @ 3/7/2017 2:11 PM DIRECT FREE INTEREST CHECKING 1: $*.**

Reply HELP for Help"
Received	Mar 7, 02:14 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Off heading that way 20 ish minutes 
Received	Mar 7, 02:29 PM	540***1981 (ME)	Sec I'll call back
Received	Mar 7, 06:57 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	Ok lmk in the am
Received	Mar 7, 06:58 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	Word
Received	Mar 7, 10:39 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	****ING JOY! 8:30?
Received	Mar 7, 10:55 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Hahah so I heard, now you can serve me 
Received	Mar 7, 10:55 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	And yes yes, ya do!!
Received	Mar 7, 11:25 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Haha of course I am! And oh is that right ...?
Sent	Mar 7, 11:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You're 21 right? Lol. 
Sent	Mar 7, 11:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Is what right? And you're not 21. Lol. 
Sent	Mar 7, 11:27 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	But I don't mind pretending 
Received	Mar 8, 07:32 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Thank you thank you! You ready?
Received	Mar 8, 07:35 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Just in general, for this stupid case and all
Received	Mar 8, 07:42 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Always the goal, i understand what you're saying!
Received	Mar 8, 07:42 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Let's hope 
Received	Mar 8, 07:44 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You better be. 
Received	Mar 8, 08:39 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Almost there
Received	Mar 8, 08:40 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I do 
Received	Mar 8, 08:43 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Same place?
Received	Mar 8, 08:43 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Alright I'm down here
Received	Mar 8, 12:19 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I know I know I want more room with you though
Received	Mar 8, 12:20 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Obviously if that's our only option I'll take it
Received	Mar 8, 12:22 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	That's what I'm going for 
Received	Mar 8, 02:47 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	U wana come in for a lil today
Received	Mar 8, 02:49 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Haha, thank you! I'm glad you're happy with what you felt.. 
Received	Mar 8, 02:53 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	All the better..and you know I will 
Received	Mar 8, 02:57 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I might even be better at everything else honestly ... 
Received	Mar 8, 02:58 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Oh no...forgive me if I'm a little quick, if you're THAT good
Received	Mar 8, 03:00 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	Ok
Received	Mar 8, 03:14 PM	703***4888 (Nathan) Youre incredible 
Received	Mar 8, 03:15 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	And uhm...YES
Received	Mar 8, 03:15 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	What kind of question is that 
Received	Mar 8, 03:22 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Yes of course 
Received	Mar 8, 03:22 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Oh my...so sexy
Received	Mar 8, 03:25 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I like that one A LOT
Received	Mar 8, 03:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Last , what you're wearing 
Received	Mar 8, 03:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I sure hope so..
Received	Mar 8, 03:27 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You can definitely have me
Received	Mar 8, 03:29 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Do I get more or is that my limit for the daub
Received	Mar 8, 03:29 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	*day?
Received	Mar 8, 03:31 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	If I can have them..
Received	Mar 8, 03:33 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Never, nothing pops up on my home screen so it's okay whenever
Received	Mar 8, 03:52 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Okay! Fair enough 
Received	Mar 8, 03:55 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	No way ..
Received	Mar 8, 04:01 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You know that will literally be on you for ONLY 3 seconds if I see it in person
Received	Mar 8, 04:14 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You won't even get to put them 
Received	Mar 8, 04:20 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Good. You better 
Received	Mar 8, 04:42 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Jesus Christ I know...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you checked with an attorney to see if the marriage can be annulled?

Regarding telling your father, yes and your wife's parents and the spouses of anyone she has slept with. If someone had told you, it would have been a lot better for you years ago. Tell no one you are going to expose, especially your wife.
Here is a good link http://www.marriagebuilders.com/graphic/mbi8111_exposed.html


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

End this with your wife and figure out why you are a member of the"let people screw you over cluB". I'm currently a member myself, and want out of the club.

You have an obvious solution. First step is an attorney.


----------



## EyeOfHorus (Mar 12, 2017)

Chaparral said:


> Have you checked with an attorney to see if the marriage can be annulled?
> 
> Regarding telling your father, yes and your wife's parents and the spouses of anyone she has slept with. If someone had told you, it would have been a lot better for you years ago. Tell no one you are going to expose, especially your wife.
> Here is a good link When Should an Affair Be Exposed


Thank you for the article, I think it was just what I needed.

As far as annullment, I think in Virginia I'm out of luck. Though I haven't yet talked to an attorney.


"Determine if you have grounds to have your marriage declared void. Your marriage can be declared void if it is incestuous, if one spouse was a minor at the time of the marriage and married without parental consent, if one spouse was under 16 on the date of the marriage, if one spouse was married to someone else on the date of the marriage, or if the marriage occurred in Virginia and both spouses were the same gender.

Determine if you have grounds to have the marriage declared voidable. A marriage can be declared voidable if one spouse was coerced into the marriage; if one spouse was defrauded -- for example, by a foreign spouse who married to obtain immigration benefits; if one spouse was a convicted felon, impotent or a current or former prostitute on the wedding date without the knowledge of the other spouse; if one spouse was mentally incompetent to consent to marriage on the wedding date; if, without the husband's knowledge, the wife was pregnant with a child not fathered by the husband on the wedding date; and if the husband fathered a child with another woman who was born within 10 months of the wedding date."


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like she's slapping nasties with the whole town....
The type that throws her legs wide open at and to any man.

You knew this when you married her. Why get all offended because your uncle did her? Sounds like he had to wait in line.

Seriously, it's your wife that's your problem, not your uncle. Yeah, he has no character. But is he worse than your wife? Doubt it.
Get rid of your slouchy wife. It's easy to cut your uncle out. Solve the biggest problem first.

Why would you want to tell your dad? If you want satisfaction from your uncle, man up and go get it yourself. Don't put your dad in this position.

If this story is real, that is.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Dang your uncle, have you confronted her on any of this? 

Have you told the uncle's wife or confronted him?

My butt would be out the door, even if I had to wait a year to divorce, who cares about her well being she sure doesn't care about you. Don't worry she will find another sucker to take your place in a heartbeat.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Assuming this is real... 

I would not worry over her well being or what she does once you kick out. Immediately separate and plan to divorce as soon as you legally can do so. 

Once you separate, start considering the other lady as an option. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeOfHorus (Mar 12, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> Sounds like she's slapping nasties with the whole town....
> The type that throws her legs wide open at and to any man.
> 
> You knew this when you married her. Why get all offended because your uncle did her? Sounds like he had to wait in line.
> ...


I wasn't initially planning to tell my father so that is why I came here for advice. But I figure if I don't explain what happened, I am the ass divorcing his wife after five months. People should probably know what is going on. 

And to address the issue of is this real? Could I even make this **** up? Well I am a writer. But here are some of the messages. They paint a pretty clear picture despite outgoing messages not being recorded because she would delete them as they send and phone tapping software requires manual data requests.

SMS Type Date/Time Remote Number Text
Received	Mar 5, 09:43 AM	41310	"WELL-PAID *** VACANCIES IN ***, VA - http://jobf.ly/r/d56760

Reply STOP to optout."
Received	Mar 5, 09:51 AM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	Running late 
Received	Mar 5, 09:59 AM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	No bike 
Received	Mar 5, 11:39 AM	703xxx8571 (Jan 1)	(1/2) Hello! I'm thinking about going to pole class on Thursday at 10:30. Not sure if you are working yet, but wanted to see if you want to go? Same place. I
Received	Mar 5, 11:39 AM	703xxx8571 (Jan 1)	(2/2) 'll let you know Wednesday night for sure if I'm going.
Received	Mar 5, 04:38 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	"Me what was for dinner Her salid Me what was luch 
Her i didnt have lunck
Me so momma did cook anything no just salid"
Received	Mar 5, 04:45 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	Del del fel
Received	Mar 5, 04:51 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	He was looking at your phone so be careful 
Received	Mar 5, 05:00 PM	540xxx6894 (Sean)	I did. It has to be resized to send. Should be more careful your husbands a tech guy.
Received	Mar 6, 09:44 AM	41310	"NOW HIRING NEW *** JOBS - *** jobs & employment: search ***

Reply STOP to optout."
Received	Mar 6, 02:04 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Hey there ðŸ˜€
Received	Mar 6, 02:04 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I was waiting to hear from you before texting ðŸ˜€
Received	Mar 6, 02:06 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol. It has been hard in the morning. Lisa has been sick since Friday and still in bed with a fever
Received	Mar 6, 02:06 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I'm glad you did 
Received	Mar 6, 02:13 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I miss you too
Received	Mar 6, 02:16 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I can't wait for you to come meet Max 
Received	Mar 6, 02:16 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	And of course other things GS 
Received	Mar 6, 02:17 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Not sure where the GS came from lol
Received	Mar 6, 02:21 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	
Received	Mar 6, 02:43 PM	540xxx8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Absolutely not lol.
Received	Mar 6, 02:44 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I think Max would be too young to watch though. I can't wait to get you naked again though 
Received	Mar 6, 02:47 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol 
Received	Mar 6, 02:47 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Average at best
Received	Mar 6, 02:47 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	While you on the other hand are extremely sexy
Received	Mar 6, 02:50 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Thank you but I really don't see myself that way. 
Received	Mar 6, 02:54 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lmao
Received	Mar 6, 02:56 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Too bad we couldn't sneak away for a weekend 
Received	Mar 6, 03:00 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol would you want to?
Received	Mar 6, 03:02 PM	540***8004 Uncle (Patrick)	I know! 
Received	Mar 6, 03:04 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I wish we hadn't but definitely worth the wait
Received	Mar 6, 03:06 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	And so are you 
Received	Mar 6, 03:06 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Oh yeah
Received	Mar 6, 03:06 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Absolutely
Received	Mar 6, 03:09 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Wish I could tape that 
Received	Mar 6, 03:16 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I do have nice images in my head though
Received	Mar 6, 03:18 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	That is pretty sexy
Received	Mar 6, 03:19 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Wish I was there to feel it
Received	Mar 6, 03:23 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I know. I am so ready too!
Received	Mar 6, 03:33 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	I know. Hopefully this week. If she starts to feel better and I don't get sick
Received	Mar 6, 03:37 PM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Lol 
Received	Mar 6, 05:53 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	O forgot about that did you just go up there 
Received	Mar 6, 07:00 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Sweet what time
Received	Mar 6, 07:09 PM	703***8571 (Jan 1)	That's great! I'll check with you Wednesday night.
Received	Mar 6, 07:29 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Ill come check you out
Received	Mar 6, 07:44 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Got it
Received	Mar 6, 08:32 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	No there not at all 
Received	Mar 7, 08:02 AM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Good morning. We're home sick
Received	Mar 7, 08:10 AM	540***8004 (Uncle Patrick)	Good luck 
Received	Mar 7, 10:42 AM	540***1981 (ME)	Lol nice
Received	Mar 7, 11:04 AM	540***1981 (ME)	Lol
Received	Mar 7, 11:47 AM	540***6894 (Sean)	How's your frist day going 
Received	Mar 7, 11:49 AM	540***6894 (Sean)	We have one more job to do. But ill be over after that
Received	Mar 7, 11:49 AM	540***6894 (Sean)	How late are you working 
Received	Mar 7, 01:57 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Boo we should be off soonish
Received	Mar 7, 01:57 PM	540***1981 (ME)	What time u working until
Received	Mar 7, 02:11 PM	9692	"myTFB Banking Alerts
BAL @ 3/7/2017 2:11 PM DIRECT FREE INTEREST CHECKING 1: $*.**

Reply HELP for Help"
Received	Mar 7, 02:14 PM	540***6894 (Sean)	Off heading that way 20 ish minutes 
Received	Mar 7, 02:29 PM	540***1981 (ME) Sec I'll call back
Received	Mar 7, 06:57 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	Ok lmk in the am
Received	Mar 7, 06:58 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	Word
Received	Mar 7, 10:39 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	****ING JOY! 8:30?
Received	Mar 7, 10:55 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Hahah so I heard, now you can serve me 
Received	Mar 7, 10:55 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	And yes yes, ya do!!
Received	Mar 7, 11:25 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Haha of course I am! And oh is that right ...?
Sent	Mar 7, 11:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You're 21 right? Lol. 
Sent	Mar 7, 11:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Is what right? And you're not 21. Lol. 
Sent	Mar 7, 11:27 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	But I don't mind pretending 
Received	Mar 8, 07:32 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Thank you thank you! You ready?
Received	Mar 8, 07:35 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Just in general, for this stupid case and all
Received	Mar 8, 07:42 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Always the goal, i understand what you're saying!
Received	Mar 8, 07:42 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Let's hope 
Received	Mar 8, 07:44 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You better be. 
Received	Mar 8, 08:39 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Almost there
Received	Mar 8, 08:40 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I do 
Received	Mar 8, 08:43 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Same place?
Received	Mar 8, 08:43 AM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Alright I'm down here
Received	Mar 8, 12:19 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I know I know I want more room with you though
Received	Mar 8, 12:20 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Obviously if that's our only option I'll take it
Received	Mar 8, 12:22 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	That's what I'm going for 
Received	Mar 8, 02:47 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	U wana come in for a lil today
Received	Mar 8, 02:49 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Haha, thank you! I'm glad you're happy with what you felt.. 
Received	Mar 8, 02:53 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	All the better..and you know I will 
Received	Mar 8, 02:57 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I might even be better at everything else honestly ... 
Received	Mar 8, 02:58 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Oh no...forgive me if I'm a little quick, if you're THAT good
Received	Mar 8, 03:00 PM	540***5324 (Ronnie)	Ok
Received	Mar 8, 03:14 PM	703***4888 (Nathan) Youre incredible 
Received	Mar 8, 03:15 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	And uhm...YES
Received	Mar 8, 03:15 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	What kind of question is that 
Received	Mar 8, 03:22 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Yes of course 
Received	Mar 8, 03:22 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Oh my...so sexy
Received	Mar 8, 03:25 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I like that one A LOT
Received	Mar 8, 03:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Last , what you're wearing 
Received	Mar 8, 03:26 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	I sure hope so..
Received	Mar 8, 03:27 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You can definitely have me
Received	Mar 8, 03:29 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Do I get more or is that my limit for the daub
Received	Mar 8, 03:29 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	*day?
Received	Mar 8, 03:31 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	If I can have them..
Received	Mar 8, 03:33 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Never, nothing pops up on my home screen so it's okay whenever
Received	Mar 8, 03:52 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Okay! Fair enough 
Received	Mar 8, 03:55 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	No way ..
Received	Mar 8, 04:01 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You know that will literally be on you for ONLY 3 seconds if I see it in person
Received	Mar 8, 04:14 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	You won't even get to put them 
Received	Mar 8, 04:20 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Good. You better 
Received	Mar 8, 04:42 PM	703***4888 (Nathan)	Jesus Christ I know...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do you think that you have to wait a year for a divorce? In Virginia, there is no waiting period if there is proof of adultery.


"For divorces based upon either desertion or cruelty, a one year period of physical separation is required to finalize the divorce. There is no waiting period required for adultery; upon proof of adultery, the court can grant an immediate divorce. For divorces based on separation, the spouses must live separate and apart for a period of one year (six months if there are no minor children)."


http://www.divorcenet.com/states/virginia/va_faq01#


----------



## EyeOfHorus (Mar 12, 2017)

Lostme said:


> Dang your uncle, have you confronted her on any of this?
> 
> Have you told the uncle's wife or confronted him?
> 
> My butt would be out the door, even if I had to wait a year to divorce, who cares about her well being she sure doesn't care about you. Don't worry she will find another sucker to take your place in a heartbeat.


She ran and told the uncle that I know, but no confrontation yet. Working a lot of doubles this week but off the next few days. There will be words. Lots of words.


----------



## EyeOfHorus (Mar 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Why do you think that you have to wait a year for a divorce? In Virginia, there is no waiting period if there is proof of adultery.
> 
> 
> "For divorces based upon either desertion or cruelty, a one year period of physical separation is required to finalize the divorce. There is no waiting period required for adultery; upon proof of adultery, the court can grant an immediate divorce. For divorces based on separation, the spouses must live separate and apart for a period of one year (six months if there are no minor children)."
> ...


Wow thank you. Just what I needed. It was just how I was informed.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah this is a pretty clear do-over. This woman is a scam artist. Just call it as life is WAY too short. Tell your uncles wife and ghost. Nothing good will come from a relationship with this woman.

Shame you can't sue this woman for fraud. Maybe you can.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> Sounds like she's slapping nasties with the whole town....
> The type that throws her legs wide open at and to any man.
> 
> You knew this when you married her. Why get all offended because your uncle did her? Sounds like he had to wait in line.
> ...


The dudes sleeping with his nephews wife and you don't think the reflects on him? Um OK.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Didn't read past the first couple sentences. Divorce, annul then adopt her if you still feel like taking care of her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EyeOfHorus said:


> Wow thank you. Just what I needed. It was just how I was informed.


Have you had with your wife since you fount out that she cheated?

Do not have sex with her anymore. Legally, if you know she cheated and continue to have sex, she can argue in court that you forgave her for cheating.

So, no more sex and establish that you are now separated. You can probably live under the same roof for a while and be considered separated. But see a lawyer ASAP, do what they say you need to do to establish that a separation started on day you found out about her adultery. Or at least as soon as possible.

Do you think she would move out if you asked her to?


----------



## EyeOfHorus (Mar 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Have you had with your wife since you fount out that she cheated?
> 
> Do not have sex with her anymore. Legally, if you know she cheated and continue to have sex, she can argue in court that you forgave her for cheating.
> 
> ...


No, but she tried to have me. Thank you. And no she won't move out because she "doesn't believe in divorce". Thanks for the advice. I have a friend attorney that I will speak too. But I had read somewhere that we have to be physically seperated for 6 months but now I believe that has something to do with filing in terms of seperation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sokillme said:


> The dudes sleeping with his nephews wife and you don't think the reflects on him? Um OK.


I think that the point was that the OP's first concern should be with his wife and her actions.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

EyeOfHorus said:


> No, but she tried to have me. Thank you. And no she won't move out because she "doesn't believe in divorce". Thanks for the advice. I have a friend attorney that I will speak too. But I had read somewhere that we have to be physically seperated for 6 months but now I believe that has something to do with filing in terms of seperation.


Get yourself to a lawyer asap as their are ways around the year long separation. You've been married such a short amount of time it's highly doubtful you've acquired any assets/liabilities so your gonna have a simple divorce. 

She can try to fight and state "she doesn't believe in divorce" but it really irrelevant, the divorce would happen. Given difference from your stbx and uncle she sounds like she has some "daddy" issues. It's best you cut this one loose, learn from the experience and improve your picker and what you truly want in a partner.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EyeOfHorus said:


> No, but she tried to have me. Thank you. And no she won't move out because she "doesn't believe in divorce". Thanks for the advice. I have a friend attorney that I will speak too. But I had read somewhere that we have to be physically seperated for 6 months but now I believe that has something to do with filing in terms of seperation.


A lot of couples live in the same house while separated. This is because many couples cannot afford to two places right away.

Do not sleep in the same bed with her. Just start living your life in a way that excludes her in every way possible.

Shoot, once you expose her to everyone, she might feel that she has no choice but leave. Have your family come and hang out at your house and talk loudly about her having sex with your uncle. That should chase her out of the house. LOL

Talk to your lawyer.


----------



## EyeOfHorus (Mar 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I think that the point was that the OP's first concern should be with his wife and her actions.


Coming back to this, my main concern is the wife. But that is my ****ing uncle. I will probably hit him but he's 6"3 260lbs so itll just be for dramatic purposes. I'm not having my father deal with him or this for me, but he should be informed as to why I am leaving my wife after only 5 months. He should also be aware of how much of a pos my uncle is. 

And to even prove the point of my wife being my main concern I spoke to Nathan (from the text logs I edited and provided in my original thread.) But him being so low on my list of concerns, I'm not even super angry with him at this point.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

You should be talking with divorce attorneys first thing tomorrow morning.

And yes, marrying this ho was AMAZINGLY stupid.

Live and learn, do better.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

1) Get legal advise about how soon you can end this sham of a marriage.
2)separate as soon as you can
3) tell your dad about what she has done
4) make sure your uncles wife knows. He has had time now to cook up a story, but you have proof for her if she wants it. 
5) If possible tell the wives/partners of the other men she has cheated with.
6) Get tested for STD's asap. 
Thank goodness there are no children involved. 
How ironic that she doesn't believe in divorce and yet she believes in being a serial adulterer, lying, deceiving and treating you terribly.

I have NO idea why you married her, I would have run a mile.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I broke it off with my ex fiancee and then the next one, for cheating. One thing I learned in life is that a person's past behavior is a very good indicator of their future behavior. If your wife was willing to break your trust once, you should have realized that she could do it again. I do not care how much I love a woman. If she cheats on me, she is gone. I have never had a problem finding girlfriends so regular sex or having a woman with me, was never a reason to hold on to a loser.

You are right about what may happen if you let her go. My ex fiance went on to drug addiction, mental illness, having a baby from one of several men who she did not know how to find, and finally cheating on her husband and then marrying the woman she was cheating with. The other one went on to become addicted to crack, a prostitute and then a stripper. She married her best lap dance customer who was 11 years older than her but rich. I feel no responsibility for their bad lives. They made their choices and they have to live with the consequences of their decisions. Women like that can drag you down with them. 

As a result of freeing myself from the two cheating women, I met my wife of 44 years. She enabled me to focus on my career, make money and provide us a great life. Plus she is a faithful as they come despite not having to be.

You are correct in saying that it sounds like a made up post which many on the internet are. Does not matter as long as I can share an experience. At the age of 65 I want to give back and let others know how to learn from my mistakes and accomplishments. Most of all I want others to know that they do not have to live in the box that religion and society puts us in. Why anyone sticks with a marriage system that has a failure rate of 50%, boggles my mind. Most people are content in being led by what others have established for them thousands of years ago when the structures we now live in had a purpose whose time has come and gone. In both business and my personal life, I have succeeded by thinking outside of the box. My signature says it all. People will prefer to drown in a system that is broken and proven to not work very well, rather than establish or seek a different set of rules to live by.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EyeOfHorus said:


> Coming back to this, my main concern is the wife. But that is my ****ing uncle. I will probably hit him but he's 6"3 260lbs so itll just be for dramatic purposes. I'm not having my father deal with him or this for me, but he should be informed as to why I am leaving my wife after only 5 months. He should also be aware of how much of a pos my uncle is.
> 
> And to even prove the point of my wife being my main concern I spoke to Nathan (from the text logs I edited and provided in my original thread.) But him being so low on my list of concerns, I'm not even super angry with him at this point.


Your wife took vows and broke them. She is your first line of concern right now because the two of you are legally bound at this time. She can screw you mover in more was than just having sex with other men.

Of course, your uncle and friend are concerns as well. But they have no legal bound to you. They are both scum bags; people who you should completely end all contact with. Neither of them care for you or have any respect for you. My bet is that your uncle’s actions will fracture your extended family.

You need to tell her family as well since they need to know why you are divorcing her as well.

Those text messages are not enough to prove anything in court. To get a divorce based on adultery you need to prove that she had sexual intercourse with another man.

Get a VAR (voice activated recorder), hide it on your body. Then have a conversation with her and talk about her adultery. Get her to admit that she had sex with at least one of those men. Her admitting to sex with all of them would be even better. Get her to state the dates when this happened. Don’t let her know that you recorded her. Copy the recordings to some storage divorce and/or cloud that she does not have access to.

Then give your lawyer a copy of her admitting/discussing her having sex with other men.

Virginia's wiretapping law is a "one-party consent" law. Virginia makes it a crime to intercept or record any "wire, oral, or electronic communication" unless one party to the conversation consents. Virginia Code § 19.2-62.

Since you will be a party to the recorded conversation, you can be the one party that consents.

Get this recording before you start telling everyone about her adultery. She might stop talking once you do tell others.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

You are 28 yo and yet you know about eye of horus?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Eye,

I am going to be completely honest and transparent with you. 

First and foremost you are taking all this remarkably, nay fantastically better than our standard contributor might. 

Unfortunately your arrival on TAM is every bit as unlucky as your choice of spouse. What I mean by that is, you are operating in the jetwash of many recent posters who followed a certain pattern which was to: 

Kickoff their very first post on TAM by initiating a thread that was likely to trigger a large number of our members. And then after at most one more post they disappeared. 

Sadly, I have no special powers. No mechanism for definitively identifying trolls for psychology majors who might be studying the level of cynicism/gullibility of various online communities. 

All I have is a very qualitative 'cost/benefit' model which I employ in these situations. That model is telling me, that this thread needs to be locked at least temporarily while I confer with my fellow mods. 

One complaint I sometimes hear on TAM is that the mods act without clearly explaining their reasoning. With that in mind, I will share with you, the position I will take with my peers: Eye seems perfectly fine with what is happening. Many of our members will however seriously trigger off his - story. Therefore I recommend a permanent thread lock. 






EyeOfHorus said:


> I'm 28yo, wife is 32.
> 
> Summary
> -She slept with her boss nearly 2 and a half years ago.
> ...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Final Update:
The mods have conferred. Despite the fact that the OP remained engaged in his thread, unlike the other posters I referenced, we believe that he has now gotten the basic advice needed to proceed. 

Given that the OP is preternaturally calm, we believe he will make a rational decision to either divorce or agree to a 'very' open marriage. 

-----------



EyeOfHorus said:


> Coming back to this, my main concern is the wife. But that is my ****ing uncle. I will probably hit him but he's 6"3 260lbs so itll just be for dramatic purposes. I'm not having my father deal with him or this for me, but he should be informed as to why I am leaving my wife after only 5 months. He should also be aware of how much of a pos my uncle is.
> 
> And to even prove the point of my wife being my main concern I spoke to Nathan (from the text logs I edited and provided in my original thread.) But him being so low on my list of concerns, I'm not even super angry with him at this point.


----------

